
Time to Patch Adobe Flash Player. Now - dnlongen
http://dnlongen.blogspot.com/2015/07/time-to-patch-adobe-flash-player-now.html?m=1
======
dnlongen
Step by step instructions for either removing Flash Player, or updating it and
setting it to "click to play" (ask you before playing Flash content). Critical
in light of the Hacking Team breach and the Flash exploit now being used to
spread Cryptolocker malware.

